# APP - custom autobrightness



## robin77

I'm not the developer of this app..

http://www.appbrain.com/app/custom-auto-brightness/com.nnevod.loggraph

but this app i've found useful and wanted to bring it to the attention of other Nexus S amoled owners.

amoled screen is the biggest standout and attractive feature for the phone in my opinion. but it is also a drain on the battery.

i hate to lose the autobrightness feature by manually setting the brightness down, i found with this app you can tweak the response curve which corresponds to when the phone brightness or darkens the display depending on the sensor readout.

i saw a similar function in juice defender beta as well. use slider bars to determine -min and max and netural settings. it's helpful but i don't require juice defenders other functionality of managing my connections so i removed it from my machine.

i found the app tweak very useful and it has cut down my display % usage and extended my battery life. i use the phone, heavy at times. web browser 30 mins , about 50 emails, 50 texts, calls 1.5hrs, blue tooth music streaming 1hr or so. checking email throughout the day, and using the static backlit notification. Screen time on is usually 2.5hrs or so typically.

My phone lasts about 12hrs or so with my use from a 95% charge to 15%. Use of managing screen brightness helped extend battery life I'm sure. I felt it has. But i realize it's not completely scientific unless a fixed test is done. running an app in a controlled lighting environment back to back. i'm all too familiar with software QA methods. 

anyways lets not get into an discussion about that.. it's a fact that by reducing brightness on the phone will save you power. there's no argument.

anyways just wanted to share this app incase you wanted to tweak the brightness feature of the phone but not loose the useful autobrightness functionality.


----------



## AeroEchelon

Thanks for the info, going to check it out now!


----------

